# publicité sur des apps gratuites



## Smart Cookie (29 Avril 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

En tant que développeuse novice, je viens de lancer sur l'Appstore mes premières applications (en gratuit). 
J'envisage de m'affilier à une ou plusieurs régies publicitaires, mais en me promenant sur certains forums et certains sites je constate que la concurrence est également féroce dans ce secteur 
Certains d'entre vous auraient déjà testé des campagnes par le biais de ces régies? Quelles sont les régies les plus rémunératrices? 

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.

SC.


----------

